
Certain Types Of Carbon Nanbotubes May Lead To Cancer - timr
http://www.crn.com/hardware/207801650
======
xirium
See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=195514>

------
mnemonicsloth
Nanotechnology is bad. Let the hysterics commence.

